# 'Follow Me' VS '2D Flat' Eyes.



## TobyDingo (Oct 6, 2013)

What are your preferences on the 'Follow Me' style eyes VS the '2D Flat' toony style eyes?

I ask because i'm getting a fursuit made soon and i still can't decide which way to go.
I find the follow me eyes kind of creepy sometimes and i'm not a big fan of how far they are set back into the head.

Also I was wondering if there was some sort of compromise? Does the depth of the follow me eye alter the effect in any way? Is there a semi-follow me style eye? Sometimes I find the effect a bit extreme.

Your thoughts on this?


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 6, 2013)

As far as I have been able to tell, the effect is only really extreme when it's not done very well. Like for a lot of first-time makers, who end up with a very cross-eyed look.

A subtle follow is the best. I remember seeing a tutorial once about doing this with concave plastic, but I can't remember how subtle the effect was.


----------



## Willow (Oct 6, 2013)

The only reason I like Follow Me eyes as opposed to the flat ones is that a lot of the 2D eyes either look like they were just pasted on or they give the head a sort of blank stare. I think those look weirder than the Follow Me ones until you take pictures from the side, then they look odd. 

I'm sure the depth is a bit arbitrary though so long as it's not like, stabbing into your actual eye sockets.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 6, 2013)

Willow said:


> The only reason I like Follow Me eyes as opposed to the flat ones is that a lot of the 2D eyes either look like they were just pasted on or they give the head a sort of blank stare.



The expression of the eyelids is also a factor in this, and how to avoid it.

Also I would have thought that even 2D eyes would need a little depth in their setting to avoid looking pasted on?


----------



## Willow (Oct 6, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> The expression of the eyelids is also a factor in this, and how to avoid it.
> 
> Also I would have thought that even 2D eyes would need a little depth in their setting to avoid looking pasted on?


Like you mentioned it depends on the expression and how the eyes look. Sometimes it looks perfectly normal but other times it really looks a little like the eyes are bugging out.

This is kind of an example of what I'm talking about here: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11748654/


----------



## powderhound (Oct 7, 2013)

The follow me eyes look much better. I would rec that for most people... But you want to ride in your suit so vision is going to be most important. I talk to MbM about that. If 3D means setting your head farther back behind the bridge of the nose binocular vision will be worse. 

If it was me I would ask him to narrow the bridge of the nose and make the eyes a bit more frontal than on the side of the head. This way your forward vision will be better. The bridge deviding your vision can be a real problem. Also tell him you want to put goggles over it so not to make the nose to high in relation to the eyes or you won't be able to get goggles down low enough to cover the eyes.

You may want to ask about removable eyes for when you wear goggles. Ski goggles won't likely fit but Scapegoat goggles will.

Bomber Panda's head is not so good for skiing cuz of the wide bridge, wide side facing eyes, and high placement of the nose in relation to the eyes.

I'll know more after this season.


----------



## Nashida (Oct 7, 2013)

Nisha's eyes are actually "follow-me" ones, though it's hard to tell from her picture at times and at certain angles. Sometimes 2-D eyes can look really good on a suit, it just depends on how the builder does them.


----------



## TobyDingo (Oct 7, 2013)

powderhound said:


> The follow me eyes look much better. I would rec that for most people... But you want to ride in your suit so vision is going to be most important. I talk to MbM about that. If 3D means setting your head farther back behind the bridge of the nose binocular vision will be worse.
> 
> If it was me I would ask him to narrow the bridge of the nose and make the eyes a bit more frontal than on the side of the head. This way your forward vision will be better. The bridge deviding your vision can be a real problem. Also tell him you want to put goggles over it so not to make the nose to high in relation to the eyes or you won't be able to get goggles down low enough to cover the eyes.
> 
> ...


I think i'm going to opt for the 3D eyes. I'll definitely mention that i intend on being pretty active in the suit and that it's going to need to be able to take a few beatings.
I don't know much about the build of suits or heads for that matter, so i'll have to ask about the removable eyes thing. 
Awesome partial by the way! Your eyes are a good example of the follow me depth i'm looking for. Let me know how it goes in the snow.



Nashida said:


> Nisha's eyes are actually "follow-me" ones, though it's hard to tell from her picture at times and at certain angles. Sometimes 2-D eyes can look really good on a suit, it just depends on how the builder does them.


The eyes on Nisha look like what i'm aiming for. Subtle follow me. I guess it just depends on the depth of them. I think eyebrows and facial expressions can have an effect on the way they look as well. I just find it weird when you see a picture of a suit side on or at an extreme angle and the eyes are still looking right at you. It just seems unnatural in some cases.


----------



## Dokid (Oct 15, 2013)

TobyDingo said:


> I think i'm going to opt for the 3D eyes. I'll definitely mention that i intend on being pretty active in the suit and that it's going to need to be able to take a few beatings.
> I don't know much about the build of suits or heads for that matter, so i'll have to ask about the removable eyes thing.
> Awesome partial by the way! Your eyes are a good example of the follow me depth i'm looking for. Let me know how it goes in the snow.
> 
> ...



Both eyes can look really creepy if they aren't done right. I think that if you go with the Tonny 2D eyes you should opt for a more mild eye expression than super happy all the time. You can also do something with 2D like make removable eyelids for various expressions too! 

So then your character can look mad, shy, tired, excited, etc.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 15, 2013)

Assuming both are good builders it comes down to style. 

My Fay suit has follow me eyes (as you can see in the gif) and the bridge blocks my vision right in front, but suiting is about movement and I have a huge field of vision because she has buckram eyes (I can see through the whole thing). For fursuits you should be moving your head a bit to reduce blind spots. 

I've suited with toony eyes before, if it's made well then there's not really too much difference in terms of vision and assuming you are adapting and moving. You just need to remember to act to make it look good and adapt to your limits.

Also yeah, the further set back the more extreme the illusion for follow me eyes. Fay's eyes are set back about an inch.


----------



## Dodo (Oct 15, 2013)

I prefer follow me eyes because most times 2D eyes end up looking too flat, which while in the front that's okay, on most other angles it looks either derpy or unprofessional. Follow me eyes take more effort to make work but they pay off in the end I believe. 2D eyes just aren't made well enough by the majority of builders.


----------



## powderhound (Oct 19, 2013)

The best eyes I ever saw for vision were made by painting an iris on a pair of huge round sunglass lenses. It looked really good and gave basically normal vision. It would be worth experimenting with. PM for pics if you like.


----------



## oselotti (Oct 27, 2013)

Hmmm, I really love the way some 2D eyes look on suits that are designed to be very toony. If the character is more toony than, hmm, realistic, a good 2D set may do the trick. But as far as I can tell from the comments, 3D eyes are far more popular. 

Perhaps it is a personal decision, again, you should judge if you want your character to look really cartoony, and if it Â¡s designed like that, not just the reference but from the suit itself. 

Now that I think about it, those good cartoony suits with 2D eyes are very exciting since they do seem to be like cartoons moving on a human world, like those movies like spacejam, who framed roger rabbit, etc. The 3D eyed suits, the more realistic ones, may be intended to mix with the environment, to make you accept they are real. At the end of the day, deciding among the two could speak about the way you are: the guy who jumps out of reality, or the guy who goes with reality. 

Aaaaah, anyways, both suits, if done well, are nice


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 28, 2013)

I prefer 2d as its what im used to. The potholes in the head for follow me eyes looks awkward.  From   a distance they look fine but up close the eyes are 3 inches deep inside the head and looks weird. Though not all follow me eyes are as extreme as the few suits my friends have.


----------

